# Can't find original piece of classical music (?) from "word music" samples



## originsofdk (2 mo ago)

Please help identifying this samples ("Томик Пушкина", "Левый марш", " Ноктюрн" и "Металлический сонет"), because no application and forums about this tracks give no information.
All track is in URL.Samples link.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Link doesn't work.


----------



## originsofdk (2 mo ago)

mbhaub said:


> Link doesn't work.


Maybe this will work?


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

translated with Google

Volume of Pushkin", "Left March", "Nocturne" and "Metal Sonnet"


----------



## originsofdk (2 mo ago)

Luchesi said:


> translated with Google
> 
> Volume of Pushkin", "Left March", "Nocturne" and "Metal Sonnet"


Yes, and so? This are tracks from "Geenno-ognennoe", word music album, where classical pieces were used for "poems", and I am looking for origin of these musical pieces.


----------

